# [Off] Avis sur santé DD (résolu)

## sebB

Bonjour,

Suite au problème de gglaboussole j'ai lancé un smartctl sur mon disque dur.

J'avoue que je ne sais pas du tout comment interpréter ce résultat et ce que représentent les valeurs notamment le FAILING_NOW.

```
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   120   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       241341582

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   098   098   085    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   093   093   020    Old_age   Always       -       7904

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       14

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   077   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       26138594048

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   077   077   000    Old_age   Always       -       20650

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   093   093   020    Old_age   Always       -       7411

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   099   099   099    Old_age   Always   FAILING_NOW 1

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       4

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       1480

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   078   052   045    Old_age   Always       -       22 (Min/Max 15/22)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       305

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       898

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   008   008   000    Old_age   Always       -       185332

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   022   048   000    Old_age   Always       -       22 (0 5 0 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   045   027   000    Old_age   Always       -       241341582

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       4

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       19858 (228 99 0)

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       4071679495

242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       865602511

254 Free_Fall_Sensor        0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
```

Last edited by sebB on Fri Mar 30, 2018 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Alors je ne connais pas spécialement tous les attributs SMART (il n'y a que le Load_Cycle_Count qui m'a joué des tours à une époque sur les disques WD sous Linux... d'ailleurs ce n'est est pas un ton bidule?  :Smile: ).  (edit: on ne rajeunit pas, diantre, vraiment pas. Nos HDD non plus, note.)

Donc je ne peux pas faire mieux que regarder sur le net à quoi correspond l'attribut End-to-End_Error... et ce n'est pas rassurant. D'où le fait que si c'est bien ce que c'est censé être (c'est à dire que l'implémentation SMART de ton disque n'utilise pas cet attribut pour autre chose, et que la valeur stockée est sous une bonne forme (base 10 vs hexa ou autre)), c'est pas bon du tout. Je ne sais pas si c'est un attribut du type compteur (qui va s'incrémenter à chaque erreur), ou bien un flag qui, s'il est différent de 0, signifie "ON VA TOUS MOURIR!". 

Plusieurs remarques:

Ton disque a l'air d'avoir pas mal d'heures de vol (cf Power_On_Hours + Power_Cycle_Count, on dirait un stockage de station de travail allumée quotidiennement) et le Load_Cycle_Count s'est envolé façon WD des grands jours (les conséquences étant une usure prématurée).

Sur les autres attributs que End-to-End_Error qui confirmeraient que ça va pas fort:

Raw_Read_Error_Rate: même si je me méfie de ces énormes valeurs, ça pourrait être une erreur de reporting/encodage

Seek_Error_Rate: même chose

Hardware_ECC_Recovered  : pareil, mais waw

UDMA_CRC_Error_Count: pas bon

Bon, je ne suis pas expert, mais ça fait beaucoup d'indicateurs dans le même sens. Je commencerais gentiment à chercher une promo pour le remplacer si j'étais toi (en faisant des backups illico, oeuf corse)  :Smile: 

----------

## sebB

Non ce n'est pas un WD mais un Seagate (2,5'' SATA II 5400 tours/min 640 Go).

Je viens de regarder un peu les disques et j'aurais quelques questions:

Mon portable dispose d'un support SATA 2.

Qu'est ce qui sera le plus performant?

Prendre un DD SATA 2 à 5400 RPM (ce que j'ai actuellement) ou prendre un DD SATA 3 à 7200 RPM?

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire le SATA 3 sera bridé au débit du SATA 2?

En fait je ne sais pas quelque disque 2.5" pourrais donner de bonnes perfs, sachant que je ne cherche pas de SSD et max 1To.

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un bon plan   :Wink: 

Pour les sauvegardes depuis ce problème elles sont devenues indispensables.

----------

## gglaboussole

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite au problème de gglaboussole j'ai lancé un smartctl sur mon disque dur.
> 
> J'avoue que je ne sais pas du tout comment interpréter ce résultat et ce que représentent les valeurs notamment le FAILING_NOW.
> ...

 

J'espère ne pas t'avoir porté la pouasse...c'est exactement la même erreur reportée par smartctl qui a atteint mon velociraptor sur lequel /var était monté (ouais pour économiser le ssd...)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je viens de regarder un peu les disques et j'aurais quelques questions:
> 
> Mon portable dispose d'un support SATA 2.
> ...

 

Il n'y a pas de réponse absolue, mais voici quelques éléments pour faire un choix:

Côté pratique: générablement, un disque 5400 RPM consomme/chauffe moins qu'un 7200 RPM (à voir avec l'aspect normade de ton laptop)

Côté latence: en théorie, un 7200RPM est plus réactif qu'un 5400. Mais çà, c'était avant que les SSDs ne redéfinissent complètement la notion de latence au niveau du stockage... Du coup, pour du réactif, c'est "to SDD or not SSD" maintenant.

Côté bande passante: un HDD moyen bourrinne à vaguement 120Mo/s max en séquentiel. Donc tu ne satureras pas du SATA II (lien mode feignasse).

----------

## sebB

Oups, merci pour la réponse.

Mon disque ayant laché, j'ai oublié ce topic.

Je suis reparti sur un 5400 RPM, ca suffit à mon usage.

Allez , j'espère qu'il va me tenir autant que l'autre.

----------

